# Sanding down a neck to change its profile?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I have a Squier Strat that's a really nice beater guitar, but I don't like the neck shape as much as I like the one on my US Deluxe Strat. 

Can the neck be sanded down to a different profile? Is this safe to do (in the case of these two necks, there's quite a bit of difference - the US neck is a C and the Squier's feels more like something between a D and a V shape)? Is this something I can do myself and if so, what do I need to do it with - will just sandpaper suffice?

I'd prefer to DIY it, and to spend as little $$$ as possible in the process. The whole guitar cost me $50 before I started upgrading stuff in it, so I don't want to spend $200 on a new neck or getting the neck sanded.

thanks!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Have at 'er.... I have done this before. Reshaped headstock assembled. Took it off again and thinned the neck. Scrapers are a good tool for that. But rasp, file and sandpaper makes the wood dissappear. If you can find a profile you like make a template.. you may have to search for a to scale pic .. ultimately to comes down to feel. Get some Tru oil or whatever


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that's a useful chart! Thanks!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ditto! Time to bust out the calipers. I gotta go find a nice rasp too I guess, otherwise I'll be spending forever with my 100 grit. 

Also, to finish the neck after I'm done ruining it, I have some Tung Oil kicking around. Will that do?


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

cool chart - I had that done professionally on one my guitar! I love the guitar right now! neck profile is everything (well almost)


----------

